# Did some fishin' today..



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Was planning on hitting Conneaut today since last week, but steelheadbob's post got me pumped up a little more knowing there's at least a few around. Covered roughly two miles of water and found a few holes that had fish. The very low and clear water didn't help, but I was still able to bring a few to hand. Also got a bonus smallmouth. Good day on the creek giving it is still Sept. Only saw 3 other fisherman all day.

Was also planning on hitting Elk but ran out of time...



















We need rain!!!!


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice fish, never seen conny before, good pic


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.

montagc, I showed my dad the pic and he said the same thing haha


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Aslo hit Conny today after seeing SteelHeadBob's report. Apparently a lot of other guys did too. Nothing but pressured fishing trying to get out of pressured pools. The only fish I caught was by hand after it failed to swim away and beached itself.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

go figure......... I'll never understand why anyone would put specific information on a public forum and not realize the end results......... must be lonely I guess......


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

CARL510ISLE said:


> go figure......... I'll never understand why anyone would put specific information on a public forum and not realize the end results......... must be lonely I guess......


Can't speak for the other guys who were out fishing, but I was planning on fishing it for a good week and would have went regardless of the report posted the other day..

Once we get more rain it'll bring in more fish, spread them out, and also spread out the people. Look on the bright side.....at least our rivers/streams are nothing like the PA tribs lol....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's early fall, of course east is better right now.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone fish the grand or know conditions over there? Its bigger so flow has be at 100 at least which is better then 80-50

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

CARL510ISLE said:


> go figure......... I'll never understand why anyone would put specific information on a public forum and not realize the end results......... must be lonely I guess......


doood thats easy...he's promoting his guide service...I hear he's "the best'bravest,smartest,most knowledgeable,cheapest" guide on steelhead ally.and have been told he gives all clients a complemenatry foot massage.Cant beat that


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ironfish said:


> doood thats easy...he's promoting his guide service...I hear he's "the best'bravest,smartest,most knowledgeable,cheapest" guide on steelhead ally.and have been told he gives all clients a complemenatry foot massage.Cant beat that


 if fishing with long time friends and posting a report on it considered promoting a guide service,,, crap, ill post more often. Lol.i can see if my post named a specific spot on the river, but that was a 3 mile stretch,,,he'll get over it ironfish.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Was thinking about making a trip Sunday morning from Cbus, can anyone tell me how the conditions are off the beaches? It rained a lot here, all my local rivers are muddied up.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great pics! congrats on the fish too.......


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats I was out today on the chagrin had one hookup and that was it for the day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks phishyone1 and fishaman1562. Hopefully this rain helps out the tribs and brings in some fish!


----------

